# i7 video editing build, which motherboard/ram?



## NinkobEi (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys I'm looking to build a new i7 PC (with the $245 i920 from micro center), and want to know a good motherboard/ram combo that is super stable. Will be using this PC for professional video editing so any other tips are welcome! 

Also, Would a 4890 be a good Video card to go with? or should I choose a card designed for editing like the Quaddro or FireGL thing from ATI?

My budget is about ~$1000 so I probably shouldnt go with the most expensive components just because they are best. Price for performance folks!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 23, 2009)

ok, first of all, if can you/do you work at best buy, walmart or anything that sells computers? If so, you may qualify for retail edge intel and get an i7 for 129$ !

price for performance  ok so for that, the best RAM is OBVIOUSLY http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246 People have this OCed to 2ghz!!!

For the motherboard, get a used one... try to find an ECS x58 or a Gigabyte ud3/ud4p... The ECS was mighty cheap before, but went up in price unfortunately... It isn't impossible to get an ECS or ud3 for 150$! I suggest you don't pay more than 200$ for a Motherboard...

is the 1000$ including case keyboard mouse speakers monitor dvd burner HDDs etc?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 23, 2009)

alright thanks! yeah I had my eye on a udp3 gigabyte mother board.... any thoughts on a video card? $1000 limit doesnt include the peripherals. I have case/psu/hdd...etc useless junk picked out already. mobo/ram/vid card were my main concerns.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 23, 2009)

Well that's the only thing I can't help you with... I don't know at all what to use for video editing...

Try to get a job at best buy or walmart... you'd save alot of money! the i7 even comes with windows and voucher to upgrade to windows 7!!!! 129$!!! http://retailedge.intel.com/

RAM I linked earlier...

Cooler : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185093&Tpk=Mugen%202 OR http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029&Tpk=S1283V

TIM: Get 2 of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020

Why 2? so that you get free ship  This will last you like, forever... buying 2 isn't a waste of money

I suggest a used mobo or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128375


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Try to get a job at best buy or walmart...



Lol, no thanks. 

Really just get some ram (6gb's) that fits into your budget. Most people are very happy with Gigabyte's x58 boards.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea the Gigabyte UDP3 is a good solid board and one of the cheapest x58 boards. Ram wise I would say get as much memory as you can saying you will be editing. Try and keep to 1300Mhz+ RAM if you can. Graphics card I couldn't honestly say. I am not sure but all the people that I talk to use Nvidia for video editing, I don't know if this has anything to do with performance over using ATI, it is just that they all have Nvidia cards. Finally that Crucial RAM is good and cheap, but there are also good kits out there like G.Skill and Patriot that you might want to keep your eye open for.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 23, 2009)

At least get the i7 from your local Microcenter! The crucials are cheap AND they perform better then most... For me at least, it is obviously the best choice... I hate MIRs anyways


----------



## Binge (Jun 23, 2009)

ygpm


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 24, 2009)

ah you guys are great. thanks again for the advice!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

btw, if you buy Binge's stuff, know that is is top quality... one of the most trusted sellers  Also know that the DFI UT x58 board is awesome


----------

